# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمون های اینترنتی گاج

## ..زهرا..

سلام نظرتون درمورد ازمونای اینترنتی گاج چیه؟


*دانلود آزمون های اینترنتی گاج رشته تجربی


دانلود آزمون های اینترنتی گاج رشته ریاضی


دانلود آزمون های اینترنتی گاج رشته انسانی
*

----------


## Mr.Dr

چی هست؟

----------


## ubonse

واله من هم كه ازشون خبري ندارم...

----------


## ..زهرا..

سایت گاج روبزن میبینی نوشته ازمون های گاج براهر3 پایه

----------


## NESTA

> سلام نظرتون درمورد ازمونای اینترنتی گاج چیه؟


*توپ و بی نظیر
*

----------


## Araz

*دانلود آزمون های اینترنتی گاج رشته تجربی*
*دانلود آزمون های اینترنتی گاج رشته ریاضی*
*دانلود آزمون های اینترنتی گاج رشته انسانی*

----------


## Lara27

ممنون عالی بود :Y (697):

----------


## sinae2011

سوالاش به درد نمیخوره

----------


## fateme.tehran

بسیار عالی..از الان استفاده بفرمایین عزیزان..

----------


## ناخدا

سلامـ.
برنامه ی آزمونهای آنلاین گاج رو میتونید از *این لینک* دانلود کنید و سوالات و پاسخنامه ها حداکثر تا ۵شنبه ی همون هفته روی سایت گاج قرار میگیره(طبق گفته ی مسءولان گاج) ,  برای دانلود هم بهتره که از خود سایت گاج اقدام کنید چون هم فایلها زودتر برای دانلود گذاشته میشن و هم بدون دردسرتر
*دانلود سوالات آزمونهای آنلاین گاج*
*دانلود پاسخنامه آزمونهای آنلاین گاج*
*به نظر من* سطح سوالاتش نسبتا مناسب هست اما *تاریخ برگزاری* و همچنین *محیط برگزاریش* خیلی بده مثلا تو این دوتا آزمونی که برگزار شده 24ساعت وقت بود که به سوالات پاسخ داده بشه و هیچ محدودیتی هم برای ویرایش پاسخنامه وجود نداشت , جامعه آماریش رو هم که کلا باید بیخیال شد

----------

